# Dolby Atmos Frage



## hibana (27. April 2017)

Hallo und zwar hab ich grade Dolby Atmos entdeckt und die 39 Day Trial gestartet bei der einstellung ist es bereits angeählt kommen wir zur frage gleich darunter ist noch ein kästchen mit 7.1 Virtuellem Surround muss ich den auch anwählen oder nicht ?

Glaube eher nicht da Dolby sein eigens ding rennt oder klärt mich bitte auf


----------



## JackA (27. April 2017)

Ja Häkchen rein.
Du kannst dir auch einfach die Demon ansehen, die mit dem Dolby Atmos mitgeschickt werden. Haken rein, Haken raus und testen, was sich besser/räumlicher anhört.


----------



## hibana (27. April 2017)

Ja bin mir nicht sicher ob es was ändert kann einbildung auch sein . Finde ich nicht schlecht das Programm  was kostet das eigentlic nach den 30tagen finde da nichts dazu.


----------



## Maqama (28. April 2017)

Soweit ich weiß, bringt Dolby Atmos erstmal nur, dass beliebig viele Tonspuren gleichzeitig genutzt werden können.
Es können also beliebig viele Lautsprecher aufgestellt werden, sodass Klangobjekte beliebig im Raum verteilt werden können.

Ein Kino bei uns hat das, da sind dann locker mal 40 Lautsprecher um einen herum + welche an der Decke.
Das ist dann schon ein Hammer Sound, wenn da ein Hubschrauber über einem fliegt, kann man dne genau orten.

Dolby Atmos ist zwar Abwärtskompatibel zu 5.1 und 7.1, stellt aber eben kaum einen Unterschied zu anderem Surround dar.
Wenn das noch extra kostet, wohl eher rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## hibana (28. April 2017)

Najah ich habs bei Far Cry 3 getestet mit KOPFHÖRER! Und man merkt es Definitiv und das ohne extra Hardware da ich kein KHV für Gaming gedöns habe und mein Kopfhörer auch recht gut ist Sennheiser HD650, so finde ich nicht rausgeschmissenes Geld ausser du kannst mir sagen wie ich diesen Surround Gratis haben kann per Software.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (28. April 2017)

Wie soll das aktuell funktionieren? Das ist im Moment doch ziemlich sinnlos, da das Ausgabegerät weiterhin als 2.0 erscheint. Daher bläht es nur das Stereo-Signal um künstliche Halleffekte auf.

Kostenlose Surround Simulation gibt es con Razer oder Creative.

Software |	Harness the audio prowess of Sound Blaster on your smart device  | soundblaster.com


----------



## hibana (28. April 2017)

Keien Ahnung aber es ist definitiv mehr wie ´´Hall´´ das hat ja Dolby Headphone so gemacht.

Razer ist schrott, das von Creative kenn ich nicht mal kucken was besser ist. Ziehs dir rein ist e 30 Tage lang gratis Test Version.


Creative Sound BlasterAxx Control Panel - Sound Blaster - Creative Labs (Deutschland) das hier?


----------



## JackA (28. April 2017)

Also das Dolby Atmos Feature funktioniert wie eine virtuelle Surroundsimulation ala SBX, CMSS3D , Dolby Headphones, Razer Surround und co. 
Aber wissen muss man folgendes:
- Unterstützt das Spiel selbst bereits Dolby Atmos (Overwatch, BF1, etc.), dann ist die Funktion in Windows für die Katz, denn die Rohdaten kommen bereits vom Spiel, d.h. man stellt Windows auf Kopfhörer/Stereo und im Spiel dann aktives Dolby Atmos.
- Unterstützt das Spiel einen Kopfhörermodus oder andere Surroundsimulation wie HRTF (CSGO), dann ist das Dolby Atmos Feature von Windows wieder für die Katz, da wieder die virtual Surround Klang-Rohdaten bereits vom Spiel kommen und Windows nur auf Kopfhörer/Stereo gestellt werden muss
- Hat das Spiel keine eigene Surround Simulation, erst dann macht das Windows Dolby Atmos sinn. Im Spiel stellt man dann auf Surround, 5.1 oder 7.1  (also natives analoges Surround normalerweise für 5.1/7.1 Lautsprecher) und aktiviert in Windows dann das Dolby Atmos und die 5.1/7.1 Sound-Rohdaten vom Spiel simuliert auf den Kopfhörer wiederzugeben.
- Windows selbst bietet zusätzlich mit Sonic auch eine kostenlose virtuelle Surround Simulation an, die mir im Test sogar besser gefällt als Dolby Atmos.
- Dolby Atmos kostet nach der Testphase dann 15 Euro.

Da aber immer mehr Spiele auf den Markt kommen, die ihren eigenen virtuellen Surround simulieren können, sind die 15 Euro für Dolby Atmos mMn. rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (28. April 2017)

Allerdings erscheint das Wiedergabegerät auch bei aktiviertem Sonic oder Dolby Atmos weiterhin nur als 2.0 im Windows. Das Spiel wird selbst folglich auch nur ein 2.0-Signal ausgeben. Das kann nicht funktionieren.


----------



## hibana (28. April 2017)

ColinMacLaren schrieb:


> Allerdings erscheint das Wiedergabegerät auch bei aktiviertem Sonic oder Dolby Atmos weiterhin nur als 2.0 im Windows. Das Spiel wird selbst folglich auch nur ein 2.0-Signal ausgeben. Das kann nicht funktionieren.



Is ja logisch ein Kopfhörer hat nur 2 Treiber.....deswegen virtuelle simulation...


----------



## hibana (28. April 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Also das Dolby Atmos Feature funktioniert wie eine virtuelle Surroundsimulation ala SBX, CMSS3D , Dolby Headphones, Razer Surround und co.
> Aber wissen muss man folgendes:
> - Unterstützt das Spiel selbst bereits Dolby Atmos (Overwatch, BF1, etc.), dann ist die Funktion in Windows für die Katz, denn die Rohdaten kommen bereits vom Spiel, d.h. man stellt Windows auf Kopfhörer/Stereo und im Spiel dann aktives Dolby Atmos.
> - Unterstützt das Spiel einen Kopfhörermodus oder andere Surroundsimulation wie HRTF (CSGO), dann ist das Dolby Atmos Feature von Windows wieder für die Katz, da wieder die virtual Surround Klang-Rohdaten bereits vom Spiel kommen und Windows nur auf Kopfhörer/Stereo gestellt werden muss
> ...


Danke sehr gute Antwort genau sowas hatte ich erhofft.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (28. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Is ja logisch ein Kopfhörer hat nur 2 Treiber.....deswegen virtuelle simulation...



Ähh ja.

Dennoch muss sich das Gerät unter Windows als 5.1 oder 7.1 Gerät anmelden. Dann denkt das Spiel, eine 7.1-Anlage sei angeschlossen und gibt auch solch ein Signal an den Treiber. Der Treiber transformiert dieses dann in ein 2.0-Signal für den Kopfhörer.

Meldet sich das Gerät unter Windows nur als 2.0-Gerät an, dann denkt das Spiel, eine 2.0-Anlage sei angeschlossen und gibt auch solch ein Signal an den Treiber. Richtungsinformationen (außer "links/rechts) fehlen dann und die Surround-Simulation wird nichts weiter tun als durch künstlichen Hall das Signal etwas aufblasen um eine größere Räumlichkeit vorzugaukeln, aber ohne dass dort echte vorn/hinten Informationen drinstecken und entsprechend auch keine Ortung möglich sein wird. .


----------



## hibana (28. April 2017)

aha.....


----------



## JackA (28. April 2017)

Ja, da hat ColinMacLaren recht, soweit das aber bei mir eingestellt ist, ist Windows mit 5.1 und in Games (wie Rust z.B.) dann Surround 5.1. Mit aktiviertem Windows Sonic für Kopfhörer funktioniert die Ortung sehr gut.

Thema ist halt die ganze Umstellerei, denn beim Musikhören will ich nichts von 5.1 hören, da will ich reinen Stereo.


----------



## hibana (28. April 2017)

Najah geht ja nicht um Ortung die ist so auch sehr gut kommt ja auf Kopfhörer und die Sound Engine an. Ja das stimmt .


----------



## Emani (8. Mai 2017)

Also...ich habe das gefühl viele wissen nicht was genau Dolby Atmos ist.  Für Dolby Atmos sind z.b. Deckenlautsprecher sinnvoll um das Potenzial auszuschöpfen. Entweder als 5.1.2 oder 5.1.4 oder 7.1.2 oder 9.1.2 und welche konfigurationen es noch gibt. 

Ich habe 5.1.2 im Wohnzimmer. Und habe mal meinen PC angeschlossen. In Overwatch gibts aber nur Dolby Atmos für Headphone und nicht mind. als 5.1.2 Lautsprecher oder so ähnlich. 

Battlefield 1 ist echtes Dolby Atmos und hört sich auf einer Anlage richtig gut an. Den Dolby Atmos Treiber von Windows benötigt man wenn man Filme nur über HDMI über der Grafikkarte auf die Anlage schickt. Empfehlens wert ist auch noch Power DVD Player Ultra Version 17, Ultra.  Ansonsten wird kein DTS HD oder Dolby Digital HD und Atmos auf die Anlage ankommen.  Diese 3 Klangquellen benötigen auf jeden fall HDMI. Oder direkt vom Bluray Original CD abspielen funktioniert auch, aber nicht von einer USB-Festplatte die man einfach an den Fernseher oder Bluray player anschließen würde (das funktioniert nicht) Habe schon alles getestet.


----------



## Emani (8. Mai 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Danke sehr gute Antwort genau sowas hatte ich erhofft.



Die 15 Euro sind super investiert wenn  du Dolby Atmos Daten (FIlme) über HDMI an einer Hifi Anlage genießen willst. Mindestens 5.1.2.


----------



## JackA (8. Mai 2017)

Dafür ist es ja kostenlos.
Nur Dolby Atmos für Headphones kostet was.


----------



## Emani (9. Mai 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Dafür ist es ja kostenlos.
> Nur Dolby Atmos für Headphones kostet was.



Nur für Headphone??? merkwürdig oder...Dolby Atmos für Kopfhörer habe ich jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert....!


----------



## Rush0r (1. Oktober 2018)

Schon Älter der Thread, aber ich hab das Problem das bei ich bei jedem Neustart "Dolby Atmos für Headphones" neu auswählen muss. Direkt nach neustart ist es noch Aktiviert und wenige Sekunden später nicht mehr. Ich denke die Creatiove Soundblaster Z Lädt ihre Settings zum Start und dadurch geht Atmos aus. Kann mir da einer helfen oder hat das selbe Problem mit einem Fix?


----------



## JackA (2. Oktober 2018)

Hast du Windows Fast Boot deaktiviert? wenn nicht, dann deaktivieren.


----------



## Ericius (2. Oktober 2018)

Muss die Soundkarte nicht dafür zertifiziert sein?


----------

